# 440hp K04 allroad project complete! Step-by-step pictures inside.



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

Earlier this summer I started (and finished) my "stage 3" allroad project. Here is the play-by-play:








The way it arrived at my shop. 2002 allroad 2.7T 6-speed. 72k miles.








trim and bumpers removed for colormatching
















engine prepped for removal
















engine removal complete








stock clutch and turbos visible








one of the stock downpipes with pre-cats is visible beside the transmission. The pre-cats will be gutted to improve flow








19" Hartmann G5 Lamborghini Gallardo replicas
















crankshaft








new rear crank seal and flange








new front crank seal








new upper and lower oil pan seals (white silicone)








new timing belt installed








right turbo installed








left turbo installed








new after-run pump








Sumitomo HTR ZIII (245/40-19) tires mounted








RS4 motor mounts








left turbo inlet pipe (with insulation wrap)








"Piggie" downpipes








the lightweight flywheel, the front motor "snub" mount, the intake manifold spacers and the lengthened rear O2 sensors








intake manifold installed with phenolic spacers (yellow)








lightweight flywheel and RS4 clutch installed
















motor installed








amber reflectors removed from headlights. Right: before. Left: after.








RS4 intake installed (airbox, MAF, intake pipes)








AWE Tuning intercoolers installed








test fitting the wheels








radiator support, headlights, bumper and fender flares installed 








city lights








Russian plate








6-pot Porsche calipers and 14-inch floating rotors








brakes installed








AWE Tuning drivetrain stabilizer installed








resonator removed, new mufflers








ClutchMasters FX400 stage 4 clutch kit. The RS4 clutch did not hold up... This is the new stage 4 clutch that went in instead. 








clutch done, 18% tint done, lowering done
























Defi boost gauge installed
















on the dyno at EPL








*All-wheel horsepower (red): 352.7 (crank equivalent 440.8)*
*All-wheel torque (blue): 394.1 (crank equivalent 492.6)*
Black is air/fuel ratio

The final specs:
K04 turbos
EPL fueling and chip tuning
RS4 air intake
VAST Performance phenolic intake spacers
AWE Tuning intercoolers
AWE Tuning drivetrain stabilizer
RS4 motor mounts
VAST Performance snub mount
Clutchmasters Stage 4 clutch
VAST Performance lightweight flywheel
Piggie pipes
Custom catback
Porsche Cayenne Turbo 6-pot brake calipers
ECS Tuning floating rotors
19" Gallardo replica wheels
H-Sport front and rear swaybars
Colormatched bumpers and flares
Black tint
6000k Xenon bulbs
Defi boost gauge


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

wow


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Kudos. Some very very nice work. I never imagined the those G5's to look like that (I like and I am pretty darn picky)
So when should I ship over my ar to you


----------



## ConcentricM3 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice! thats something I can see myself doing if I got carried away with an allroad, hah.
I'd love to see what kind of numbers that thing can pull off in the 1/4 mi


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (ConcentricM3)*

wow.
wow, wow, wow!
that's awesome!







i love what you did there.... HOT allroad. the wheels, the color-matching. looks excellent. you basically built your own RS6 with air suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
did you do all the labor yourself? where did you purchase all your parts? were the turbos and other engine upgrades a "kit" from somewhere or did you piece everything together? and how much down-time did you have?
GREAT work though. i LOVE it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanks!
I did everything myself, except painting the body bits.
The parts were sourced from various wholesale suppliers that I use for my business, as well as places like Achtuning (wheels), TireRack (tires, sways), AWE Tuning, VAST, ECS Tuning and EPL.
The project probably took 2 months of working on it in my spare time.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Obelix)*















Wow, those are the first wheels not made for the allroad I've thought go really well. What a combo, I'm quite picky about the wheels and I gotta say thats awesome. I only dream of being able to afford the mods to do a project on my engine like that.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

well this wins best thread of the year in the allroad forum.


----------



## Timmah (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## Det. John Kimble (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_well this wins best thread of the year in the allroad forum.























you need to do that 

Nice writeup, car looks amazing


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_









x2
you apparently have all the washington people drooling.


----------



## Bunny_Munch (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 440hp K04 allroad project complete! Step-by-step pictures inside. (Obelix)*










oh lawdy!! I might have to go home and change myself, my panties feel wet!








_beautiful _ car!!!


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_














Wow, those are the first wheels not made for the allroad I've thought go really well. What a combo, I'm quite picky about the wheels and I gotta say thats awesome. I only dream of being able to afford the mods to do a project on my engine like that.

my thoughts exactly. possibly the hottest AR i've ever seen. makes me wanna play the lotto!


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spandea)*

how much it cost to do all that??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

My god that is beautiful!


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_how much it cost to do all that??

yeah, if you don't mind, i think there's a few of us interesting in possibly saving up for doing something like this. you got a cost break-down?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (spandea)*

i mean i know the rs4 ko4 turbo kits is like close to 4 grand... plus another 1g for the intercoolers... then there is the labor which is the killer on a 2.7tt... gotta take out the enigne to do almost anything... then there is the exhaust which was prob 1500... soo...


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Cost: too much! Even with free labor (I work on it myself), I spent more than the car was worth at the start.
You could probably make one that's almost as fast for 6-8k in parts. That won't include clutch, brakes, wheels, suspension, body stuff, but it will haul ass.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Obelix)*

8k on the engine...
wheels were what? They are reps so prob not more than 1400... and thats alot... the real set of the gallardo wheels i heard were 5k...
What did u do to suspension?
clutches really arent that much.. maybs a grand... with flywheel...?? i could be wrong i dont really know...
and what body stuff? removing orange turns and painting the plastic?
how much u buy the car for?



_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 8:55 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

I spent more than 8k on the engine. Like I said, for 8k you can make one *almost* as fast.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

first time I've seen another allroad completely matched.. Did you leave the roof gray? We have twins haha. You got one up on the engine though. Thats nice work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*








i just need to find a 6sp now and dream about doing this, because it'll never happen for me!
btw, fwiw i LOVE the city lights on there, and the look. any future additions? or is this build "done" (for now!)


----------



## sigma3 (Oct 18, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but is is an update with fresh pics possible. I cant see the old ones.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

sigma3 said:


> I know this is an old thread but is is an update with fresh pics possible. I cant see the old ones.


 I think the car has been sold a couple of times since the OP


----------

